
Oculus Connect 6 Day 2 Keynote (John Carmack) - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMIDaomx0GA
======
ArtWomb
Decision making around sunsetting Samsung GearVR is fascinating. In terms of
unit sales, it looks like it was a runaway best seller. I mean it figures.
It's just a phone attachment that retails as low as $19.99. But the friction
of having to remove your phone from its case, pop it into the head set,
download content, and drain battery life was too much. Folks used it once, and
then never again. Contrasted with the Rift S and Quest retention rates which
saw daily usage. And mass audience streaming of Beat Sabre ;)

------
tosh
It seems like they are doubling down on the Oculus Quest.

